# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Aug 8, 2016)

________________________________________
*The answered will appear in this grid as they are solved*






*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

I realise it is pitched against the Olympics in Rio but do try.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

2 across: Tremie ?


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2016)

David H said:


> I realise it is pitched against the Olympics in Rio but do try.


I am trying! 1 could be Wainscot or architrave, but neither will fit!


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 2 across: Tremie ?


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> I am trying! 1 could be Wainscot or architrave, but neither will fit!


We call it S....... Americans call it B.........


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

1 down: baseboard


----------



## Stoke 109 (Aug 9, 2016)

5 pollywog


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

3. Fusty?


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 1 down: baseboard


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> 5 pollywog


Well done Stoke 109 (it's actually Polliwig)


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 3. Fusty?


Well spotted mikeyB


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 9, 2016)

Is #8 a spill?


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Is #8 a spill?


I'll give that to you it's actuyally a spale - so Well done Jonsi


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2016)

9. Assail


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> 9. Assail


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*I've added the first and last letter of each remaining word*


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2016)

7. Mawkish
10. Quip


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

Is #7 ghastly?
10 Barb?


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> 7. Mawkish
> 10. Quip


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 9, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Is #7 ghastly?
> 10 Barb?


Sorry MikeyB I've given clues now.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 9, 2016)

6 Collogue

Mind you, that doesn't sit with my guess for 4, geodesics.


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 6 Collogue
> 
> Mind you, that doesn't sit with my guess for 4, geodesics.


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2016)

I've given the answer to the last clue (in green)


----------

